# Overige rubrieken > Peilingen >  Ik kijk uit naar de 2 kerstdagen

## Leontien

De kerstdagen staan voor de deur. Deze periode wordt verschillend ervaren door mensen. Er zijn mensen die er naar uitkijken en genieten van het samenzijn met anderen, anderen vinden het een verplichting om met de familie door te brengen, weer anderen gaan het in het buitenland vieren en weer anderen vinden het een eenzame tijd en zijn op zoek naar hoe ze de kerstdagen gaan vullen. 

Heb jij zin in de kerstdagen of niet? Stem nu en geef je reactie!

Groeten,

Leontien

----------


## Yv

Er was zoveel ruzie in de familie dat we lekker zijn weggegaan. Wat hebben we genoten met z'n tweeen.

----------


## Petra717

Mijn kerstdagen waren heel anders dan de afgelopen jaren en ook totaal anders dan gepland. Er was veel spanning thuis. Deze dagen heb ik elders gevierd en heb in jaren geen fijne kerst als deze gehad. Even was alle spanning, onzekerheid en drukte weg.

----------


## freaky_sandje

Als klein meisje genoot ik van die kerstdagen. Dan was er eens geen ruzie of zo. We waren echt een familie met alles erop en eraan. Dat is met de jaren drastisch veranderd. Kerstmis en Nieuwjaar wordt bij ons gewoon gevierd met eens lekker eten thuis, maar er is helemaal geen vredevolle sfeer. We maken geen ruzie of zo, althans niet altijd, maar het lijkt nog saaier te zijn dan een doordeweekse werkdag. Eerlijk gezegd mis ik die intimiteit van vroeger wel. Dan wist ik nog wat die dagen voor betekenis hadden. Weet ik nu ook nog, maar ik voel het niet meer. Ik ben soms wel eens jaloers als ik de kerstverhalen van andere mensen hoor. Ik heb altijd tegen mezelf gezegd dat als ik later kindjes heb kerstmis er nooit mag uitzien als bij mij nu.

----------


## Petra717

Slikker de slik.... 
Jouw woorden zeggen wat mijn hard, voelt... 
Je weet de betekenis, maar voelt het niet... Dat voelt zo koud en kil :Frown:  .

Hoop dat je dit jaar een fijne kerst te gemoed mag gaan... 
Zou je het misschien intiemer, gezelliger kunnen maken met je vriend? Iets speciaals doen, het zit h'm vaak in de kleine dingen. 

Dikke knuff, 
petra



> Als klein meisje genoot ik van die kerstdagen. Dan was er eens geen ruzie of zo. We waren echt een familie met alles erop en eraan. Dat is met de jaren drastisch veranderd. Kerstmis en Nieuwjaar wordt bij ons gewoon gevierd met eens lekker eten thuis, maar er is helemaal geen vredevolle sfeer. We maken geen ruzie of zo, althans niet altijd, maar het lijkt nog saaier te zijn dan een doordeweekse werkdag. Eerlijk gezegd mis ik die intimiteit van vroeger wel. Dan wist ik nog wat die dagen voor betekenis hadden. Weet ik nu ook nog, maar ik voel het niet meer. Ik ben soms wel eens jaloers als ik de kerstverhalen van andere mensen hoor. Ik heb altijd tegen mezelf gezegd dat als ik later kindjes heb kerstmis er nooit mag uitzien als bij mij nu.

----------


## zwart

IK kijk er vaak naar uit, even niets moeten doen. Het zijn korte dagen maar je kan het gezellig maken. Het eten is bij ons is niet erg bijzonder, maar de rust wel en ieder gaat zijn eigen gang.
Familie bezoeken bestaat uit naar me ouders en verders niet.

----------


## TEODORA

Nou ik vind de Kerstdagen in een woord afschuwelijk,winkels overvol enz.Het ergste is dat m'n Moeder al 4 jaar in 'n verpleegtehuis is opgenomen(Alzheimer)88 jr.en m'n Vader van 90 jr zwaar depressief is,m'n dochter en kleindochter en haar man in het buitenland wonen,ik dus hier alleen,(net als voorgaande jaren)ben en van de een naar de ander ga,wat ik allemaal heel erg verdrietig vind,speciaal met de Kerstdagen!!!!

----------


## zwart

Beste Teodora

Ik begrijp wat je bedoeld en het zal niet eenvoudig zijn.
Met rust bedoel ik, Me beide ouders hebben kanker, ons gezin is uit elkaar gevallen door allerei omstandigheden. Met de Kerst wil ik alleen maar rust en geen gezeik aan me hoofd.
Dit is voor jou een een ander verhaal, het uiterste op het uiterste.
Probeer aub er wat van te maken en probeer aub iemand te zoeken die ook alleen is. Alleen is maar alleen 

Sterkte van mijn kant

----------


## Agnes574

Ik zag in eerste instantie enorm op tegen de komende kerstdagen...al die poeha...nog steeds wel een beetje hoor,maar ik probeer er positief tegenover te staan...we hebben nu een kerstboom in huis en alle kerstversiering is af en in orde...nu vind ik het wel gezellig...maar de dagen zelf...ze mogen van mij zo rap mogelijk passeren!
Al die verplichte bezoeken en al dat eten...maar ja,wie weet wordt het zelfs nog leuk  :Wink: 

Agnes Xx

----------


## zwart

Onze Kertsdagen zijn anders verlopen, me vader is voor de kerst overleden. Ik mis hem wel, maar het gaf ook lucht. Kertboom hebben we wel neergezet en we hebben genoten van de rust.

Nely

----------


## Ronald68

Kerst is altijd lekker gezellig. Een dagje uit eten met gezin, Kerst avond met mijn gezin naar mijn zus en naar de mis. De resterende kerstdag Thuis eten met familie.

----------


## Oki07

'T is altijd zo'n gedoe. Gescheiden ouders én een schoonfamilie. Iedereen wil wat van je. Bij mijn moeder is het altijd gezellig. Gourmetten, wijntje en triviant spelen en dat mag gewoon in je oude kloffie. 
Bij mijn schoonouders is het een verplichting. Mooi zijn en opzitten met heel de familie, die we verder bijna nooit zien en ook niet zoveel te zeggen hebben. Zoveel stress in huis voor het eten. Alles MOET. Hapje bij het drankje: stress! Voorgerecht, tussengerecht, hoofdgerecht, nagerecht; stress! Verplicht gezellig praten: stress! En dan: "Nou, het zit er allemaal weer op, gaan jullie maar naar huis, dan gaan wij afwassen". En dan zijn we er dus van 5 tot 9 geweest en geen enkel moment was het ontspannen.

----------


## Agnes574

Hier zal het eens lekker rustig en op het gemak zijn;
-kerstavond met z'n 2-tjes thuis (héérlijk).... vieren ze niet in NL
-1e kerstdag naar mijn ouders
-2e kerstdag (doen ze niet aan in België  :Wink: ..lekker platte rust met een film voor de tv :Smile: )
-Oudejaarsavond hier thuis met schoonma en haar vriend, koude visschotel voorzien (is niet zo zwaar) en 1 jan superlang uitslapen en de hele dag nietsdoen  :Big Grin: 

Mag ieder jaar voor mij zo!!

----------


## christel1

Kerstavond is voor mij altijd speciaal want dan verjaar ik, dus dat wordt altijd gevierd. Ik vond het wel niet leuk toen ik klein was, altijd maar 1 kado... nu vind ik dit niet zo erg meer, ik zou nu liever beginnen aftellen dan optellen. 
Kerstdag vind ik persoonlijk minder, ben niet gelovig maar ik hou wel van de sfeer.

----------


## gossie

eerste kerstdag bij mijn ouders,
tweede kerstdag lekker op mijn zelf, en dat mag ook...Ik ben niet eenzaam....
Ik vind dat lekker dan geen verplichtingen.

----------


## sietske763

fijn gossie dat je met zulke dagen niet eenzaam bent,
was vroeger erg eenzaam met de feestdagen werd wel overal uitgenodigd maar dat maakte me extra eenzaam, dat ik dus anderen nodig had om er maar doorheen te komen.

----------


## dotito

Niet echt, maar kan er wel van genieten van die dagen en het huis is wel versierd, maar er naar uitkijken?
Vroeger heb ik als kind nooit geen kerst gevierd thuis vandaar, vraag me niet waarom? :Confused: 
Gelukkig heb ik nu een hele lieve man die mij wel in de kerststemming brengt  :Big Grin: 

@Sietske,

Ik kan je daar heel goed in begrijpen. Ook ik heb me jaren lang ook eenzaam gevoeld rond deze periode,werd er zelf depri door.

----------


## Ronald68

> Hier zal het eens lekker rustig en op het gemak zijn;
> -kerstavond met z'n 2-tjes thuis (héérlijk).... vieren ze niet in NL
> -1e kerstdag naar mijn ouders
> -2e kerstdag (doen ze niet aan in België ..lekker platte rust met een film voor de tv)
> -Oudejaarsavond hier thuis met schoonma en haar vriend, koude visschotel voorzien (is niet zo zwaar) en 1 jan superlang uitslapen en de hele dag nietsdoen 
> 
> Mag ieder jaar voor mij zo!!


Kerst avond wordt hier wel degelijk geviert. Dan is er namelijk mis in de katholieke kerk. Om het jaar ga ik daar heen gewoon voor de sfeer, ben namelijk ongelovig. Dit jaar gaan de kinderen ook mee, ze zitten wel op een katholieke school, dus is het niet verkeerd. En aansluitend lekker borrelen.

----------


## sietske763

iedereen die het moeilijk heeft met de feestdagen om wat voor reden dan ook,
wens ik veel sterkte!!!

----------


## Ronald68

@Sietske,
Vanochtend dus ook maar even bij mijn moeder langs geweest

----------


## sietske763

@ ronald, zoiets bedoel ik,
laten we omzien naar de eenzame mensen!

----------


## Ronald68

Vanavond niet weg geweest. Jarno werd vanochtend in eens ziek. heft behoorlijke koorts

----------


## gossie

@ Ronald,

Beterschap met Jarno, hopelijk dat de koorts snel zakt. Sterkte deze dagen

----------


## christel1

@Ronald, 
Hopelijk is je zoontje niet te ziek en dat hij rap terug kan ravotten in de sneeuw. 
Kissies en een dikke knuf aan Jarno

----------


## Oki07

Beterschap voor Jarno!

Ik word over 20 minuten bij mijn schoonfamilie verwacht.  :Mad:

----------


## Ronald68

Allen hartelijk bedankt. Jarno heeft gezellig mee ontbeten maar ligt nu weer in bed.

Met mij gaat het al een stukkie beter, Diclofenac doet e blijkbaar beter dan Ibu 400.

@Oki,
Ik ga zo vrijwillig naar mijn schoonouders. Hoef ik morgen niet.....
@Christel,
Ik woon niet in Limburg hoor, maar op de "sneeuwgrens" , in de Noordoost Polder. 4 km te noorden van mij ligt namelijk helemaal niets. Ismaar goed ook, dan kunnen de Hollanders zich nog even druk maken over de 11 stedentocht .

----------


## christel1

@Ronald, ah nu weet ik wat die NOP betekend op je profiel..... had er nog nooit van gehoord eigenlijk. Hier bij ons ligt er een pak sneeuw, he ben je dan geen Hollander ? grapje 
Ik gebruik ook soms diclofenac maar krijg er soms wel maagpijn van, dus doe ik het alleen maar als ik echt gewrichtspijn heb.

----------


## christel1

Amai dat is ver rijden van bij ons, allé toch van in Brussel, 't is te zien langs waar je rijdt, 250-280 km .......

----------


## Oki07

@ Ronald. Ik hoef morgen ook niet en op zich ging ik ook vrijwillig, maar dat tijdstip hè. Maar goed, niet klagen, want ik ben weer thuis en het was best gezellig. 

Straks naar mijn moeder gourmetten en trivianten. Nu alles even voorbereiden met groenten snijden, salade maken en wat hapjes.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Ronald,
Fijn dat diclofenac beter helpt als ibu's!
Beterschap voor Jarno!

----------


## Ronald68

@Christel,
In ben een Nederlander, geen Hollander. Daar zit wel een verschil tussen. Zie het maar als Wallonië en Vlaanderen maar dan minder extreem.
NOP betekende in de oorlog ook nog Niet Over Praten en Nederlands Onderduikers Paradijs.
@ Luus&Christel,
Ik heb er maag beschermers bij gekregen ivm de paroxetine.

Jarno is nog steeds ziek. Wordt een aparte kerst dit jaar. Maar dat geeft niet hoor. Misschien is hij morgen weer wat opgeknapt. Het was hier overigens heerlijk weer vanmiddag super zonnig.
Ik zal zo eens met het eten beginnen. Even wat in elkaar flansen en als het mislukt zoals 3 jaar geleden dan eten we gewoon patat.

----------


## christel1

Oei, ik wist niet dat er een verschil was tussen NL en Hollander, voor mij zijn jullie allemaal Nederlanders. Bah ik heb geen probleem tussen vlamingen en walen hoor, heel onze familie is zo wat samengesteld uit veel nationaliteiten (française, Schots en , Israëlisch) dus op familiefeestjes hoor je zo wat van alles eigenlijk, juist hebreeuws daar snap ik niks van maar Ophira spreekt heel goed engels, ja ze werkt hier ook dus...en ik zit ook een gedeelte van mijn week in Brussel, daar is het bijna alles frans wat de klok slaat. Natuurlijk zijn er wel extremisten die geen vreemde taal willen leren maar de politiek speelt hier een vuile rol in (aan de zee spreken ze bijna allemaal frans en in de ardennen zijn er ook heel veel die NL spreken, dus waar is het probleem).... Naar het schijnt is het voor een vlaming makkelijker een vreemde taal te leren.... ik zou het niet kunnen zeggen, het is er met de paplepel ingegeven, ik spreek er al 5 dus ik mag niet klagen.....(mijn beetje spaans meegerekend)
Allé doe je best met het eten dat het lukt .....

----------


## lisah50

Geen overvolle jachtige mensen in de winkels voor mij. Lekker ´kerst´gevierd op een rustig paradijslijk strandje in het Caribisch gebied!

----------

